# Alveopora? Goniopora?



## fader (May 31, 2011)

Hi guys,

I got this Alveopora but is it normal for some of the polyps to be different as in like a goniopora?

Almost all of the polyps all around have 12 tentacles but I just noticed that a few at the top have 22? I think i'm counting 22. The large one pretty much at the center of the picture plus a couple around it have around 20-22 tentacles.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Not quite sure, interesting they have more tentacles.

For sure it is Alveopora though.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

fader said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got this Alveopora but is it normal for some of the polyps to be different as in like a goniopora?
> 
> Almost all of the polyps all around have 12 tentacles but I just noticed that a few at the top have 22? I think i'm counting 22. The large one pretty much at the center of the picture plus a couple around it have around 20-22 tentacles.


that thing looks amazing!


----------



## fader (May 31, 2011)

it's really cool. i picked it up from SUM a month ago and it's been fleshing out really well. the polyps keep extending a little bit more. the pic is from top down. starting to think a red gonipora would pair off with it quite well.


----------

